# Training dog to stand between human's legs



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

With this command, is it better to teach them to target onto something (like a book) and then use the book between your feet as the training start point? Or free shape them to go through your legs and stay? Looking for this to be training for an agility set up and also to teach cop cop ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHWuFb9Lb4Q ) 

Those of you who have your dog trained to duck between your leg from behind and stay underneath you, what command do you use? Trying to think of words that don't sound like other commands or ones I'll want to use in the future can be difficult lol.


----------



## kelly528 (Feb 13, 2014)

I can think of this one from scratch. Stand in front of your dog but facing away so that your dog is facing your back. Issue the command and put a treat between your legs. Let him nibble it but keep ahold of it and pull him through your legs. Only let it go when he is where you want him, then pop him a few treats. Repeat til he gets it.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't have it on stimulus control, but I just taught it with a simple lure.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

That is my agility set up...and I just say "Between." I taught that by luring between my legs with food and both dogs caught on very quickly what "Between" meant. I'm not a fan at all of free shaping, personally.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Today I started working on this by standing in our living room doorway with my back to him. He'd pop between my legs and I clicked the minute his head/snout was visible to me. Always gave his release word before allowing him to continue through (after tonnes of treats) and continued to treat him as he stayed in position. 

Tried moving a little farther ahead from the doorway and he tried ducking around me so lured him into position and moved back into the doorway (went too fast for him). Later today hoping to build on it some more. 

And thanks MrsBoats...Between will be our command too.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

You're welcome. 

I treat teaching "Between" as a position like "heel" or "front" and it's a position they must hold as I am moving. Say I set them up at an agility start line...but I set them up in a crappy angle for the line of obstactles. I can move with them still in that between position without wasting too much time for a better take off approach.


----------

